
What is a dickbar? - raganwald
http://dickbar.org/
======
tptacek
Bordering on incoherent, though it may just be the hangover keeping me from
grokking it. I take it that his point is, Costolo promised we'd be impressed
with Twitter advertising, and so far we aren't?

I remain at a loss for why we take Winer so seriously, but that too may be a
bias, from Maciej writing about his cashew snorfling.

~~~
raganwald
His writing _is_ idiosyncratic and very stream-of-consciousness. I posted this
particular thing because I was interested in the origin of the dickbar and I
found the comparison of twitter advertising to google advertising intelligent.
I certainly won't argue with anyone who prefers a different delivery.

------
WordSkill
A dickbar is pretty much any bar after a certain point in the evening.

~~~
clu3
In some exceptional cases, they'd serve any time of the day, not just in the
evening

------
ajays
Cached version via NYUD:
[http://scripting.com.nyud.net/stories/2011/03/06/whatIsADick...](http://scripting.com.nyud.net/stories/2011/03/06/whatIsADickbar.html)

Though it is funny that Dave Winer's site went down under the HN load. You'd
think he'd have a slashdot-proof (or HN-proof) server by now?

~~~
code_duck
Actually, I'd expect him to stubbornly stick to something nearly obsolete that
doesn't quite work.

~~~
davewiner
That's not a very nice thing to say about Apache.

------
bigwally
A dickbar is a site that does not load.

